# Help Me Choose the Right Paint Job for my New Tank!



## Buster1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just acquired the correct hanging tank for my '39 Black Elgin.  Thanks Catfish!  It's gonna be blasted and painted to match my '39 lady!






Now.  Below are a few photos I've found of the rare Westfield built Elgin with tank.  I have no Westfield built Elgin catalog shots, and only have these examples to go off of.  The Murray Elgins (with the long tank that goes past the seatpost) seem to be more prominent.  I am avoiding those examples.  Below is everything I have for a Westfield Elgin (prewar).  What do you guys think I should do?  Does anyone have any catalogs for a '39 Westfield made Elgin?  The tan/orange Elgin is a 1940 I'm told, with the curved seatpost.

Which tank paint scheme looks the best?


----------



## Mole (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the bottom tank looks sexy... if you picture that in black and white... that's the way to go.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree mole...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes the bottom tank is the choice...above looks like a MO Elgin with the peaked tank paint scheme which Westfield mimicked on this clamshell for Sears catalogue consistency (I am guessing) as that design doesn't work with the clamshell topography.
Also, you could do a 2-two, but you have to track down the surfboard guard to best pull it together.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with the others that you should go with the lower paint scheme, especially since that bike has the same style darts as your bike. Very nice BTW!


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 27, 2012)

Another option from Westfield


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 27, 2012)

I think paint scheme  on the red one would like nice as a black paint job

Nick.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 27, 2012)

*From Fall/Winter 39-40*

One more..


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

Agree with Bri and Mole


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 27, 2012)

*Cream Puff*

dig this----- Great colors too


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 27, 2012)

*And another*

Sorry for the multi-posts


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, please keep it coming if you have ideas.

Balloon, thanks for the catalog shots!  I have a few of those, the problem is that they are all Murray (MO) built bikes and mine is a Westfield.  I am guessing (but do not know) that the schemes are all different between builders.

I do really like the tan/orange tank design and am leaning that way in black/white of course.  However if I could ever find a Westfield catalog from '39 (even Leon didn't have one), I might know which is more correct for my bike.

Does anyone have any good shots of that tank that I could replicate?  The tan/orange tank design.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is another one...if I remember right, I think the paint was original but I would have to confirm


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd go with the orange one.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 29, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> Does anyone have any good shots of that tank that I could replicate?  The tan/orange tank design.




I sold that orange Elgin but here's about the best pic I have of the tank - I think someone else here on the Cabe has the same bike - maybe he's got a better pic.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks so much! That's clear enough for me to replicate it accurately!


----------

